# [Droit] Problème de droit cdrom [résolu]

## bouriquo

Bonjour j'ai un petit soucis. Je n'arrive pas à avoir accès à mon lecteur cd en user normal alors que j'ai bien rajouté mon user dans le grou cdrom y a t'il autre chose à faire en plus de modifier le groupe ?

Bien cordialementLast edited by bouriquo on Sat Jan 17, 2009 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Salut Bouriquo,

Comment as tu renseigné le cdrom dans ton fstab ?

Chez moi :

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

```

Avec le groupe CDROM pour le user ça me donne accès correctement.

Gaby

[edit]  :Very Happy:  100eme post [/edit]

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Gaby,

Ah Bravo ^^ super.

Bah moi j'ai mis ça, en fait j'y ai bien accès   :Embarassed:  , mais parcontre si je passe par l'automount la je n'y arrive pas.

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

----------

## Gaby

Ajoute l'option "user", c'est elle qui autorise unuser normal de monter le CD.

Pour automount, je ne sais pas, jamais utilisé.

Gaby

----------

## bouriquo

Ok merci

Question pour les variables use, c'est mieux de tout mettre dans le make conf ou au cas par cas dans le fichier package.use ? et si j'ai un package déjà install pour le mettre à jour avec les nouveaux use c'est bien emerge --newuse que je dois faire ?

----------

## Gronono

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Ok merci
> 
> Question pour les variables use, c'est mieux de tout mettre dans le make conf ou au cas par cas dans le fichier package.use ? et si j'ai un package déjà install pour le mettre à jour avec les nouveaux use c'est bien emerge --newuse que je dois faire ?

 

Bonjour,

Je pense que tu aurais du créer un nouveau thread pour ces questions.

Pour les use, il n'y a pas de solution miracle. Personnellement, je l'ai met au cas par cas dans le package.use. J'obtiens plus de souplesse et évite les conflits (genre le use xxx du paquet A qui ne fait pas la même chose que le use xxx de B). Par contre, ca demande de vérifier à chaque mise à jour quels sont les use des paquets mis à jour.

Sinon c'est bien un --newuse pour mettre à jour les nouveaux use flags.

A+

Gronono

----------

## Gaby

Pour ton CDrom c'est résolu ?

Pour ce qui est des variables use, c'est un peu comme tu le préfère. Personnellement je gère les use généraux dans mon make.conf et j'affine avec le package.use au cas par cas.

Pour mettre à jour un paquet avec ses nouveaux use c'est bien --newuse ou -N.

Si tu met à jour des use dans make.conf, je te conseil de faire :

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

qui te mettra à jour tous les paquets à jour si besoin.

Gaby

----------

## bouriquo

Pas encore essayer car je suppose qu'il faut redémarrer après ^^

++ merci de ton aide

----------

## Gaby

Il n'est pas nécessaire de démarrer.

Tu démonte ton cdrom

modifie le fstab

remonte le cdrom

----------

## bouriquo

C'est bon en effet pas besoin de redémarrer ^^, l'automount marche bien 

Merci bcp et bon week end

----------

## Gaby

un petit [Résolu] dans le titre alors.

Merci bon weekend a toi aussi

Gaby

----------

